# spam in the photo gallery?



## navymich (24 Feb 2008)

Just went to check to see how the pics and votes are doing for this month's photo contest and noticed what appears to be spam photos posted in the Contest Folder.  Is this a typical/regular occurence?  Is there not a way to have it so that you must be a member and logged in to post pics?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Feb 2008)

Hmmm, hadn't seen that before. Might be time to lock down upload privileges if it becomes a problem. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2008)

Well Mich, at least you can get in to see them ...

I'm still getting this:



> Error (ERROR_STORAGE_FAILURE)in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage/GalleryStorageExtras.class at line 1001 (GalleryCoreApi::error)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage.class at line 505 (GalleryStorageExtras::addMapEntry)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class at line 2841 (GalleryStorage::addMapEntry)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryEmbed.class at line 846 (GalleryCoreApi::addMapEntry)
> ...



I've tried deleting my browser history/cookies et al to no avail.

 :'(


----------



## McG (25 Feb 2008)

You're not alone in that today.



> Error (ERROR_STORAGE_FAILURE)in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage/GalleryStorageExtras.class at line 1001 (GalleryCoreApi::error)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage.class at line 505 (GalleryStorageExtras::addMapEntry)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class at line 2841 (GalleryStorage::addMapEntry)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryEmbed.class at line 846 (GalleryCoreApi::addMapEntry)
> ...


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> You're not alone in that today.



 >

Maybe then, Mike has surreptitiously banned all of us mods from the gallery?


----------



## Journeyman (25 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> * Maybe then, Mike has surreptitiously banned all of us mods from the gallery?*


Why do you assume it's _all_ the mods and not just you two?  

Thanks Mike


----------



## Harris (25 Feb 2008)

I'm seeing the same error in the photo gallery.


----------



## navymich (25 Feb 2008)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Why do you assume it's _all_ the mods and not just you two?



Make that three now!!   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2008)

Mich, just curious as to what photos you think are spam?  I just looked in this months submission folder and don't see anything amiss.  Unless Mike deleted them, of course.... :


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Feb 2008)

Yep, they were definintely spam, and I deleted them. Links to other websites.

Also: I know there's a problem with some DS and the gallery... I've been unable to solve it so far, but will continue to work on it.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2008)

Seen.  Thanks, Mike!!


----------



## navymich (25 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Mich, just curious as to what photos you think are spam?  I just looked in this months submission folder and don't see anything amiss.  Unless Mike deleted them, of course.... :



Did you vote while you were in there? (hint hint...the kid in the Navy League uniform is really cute  )




			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Also: I know there's a problem with some DS and the gallery... I've been unable to solve it so far, but will continue to work on it.



Is it a higher being saying that they shouldn't be mods?  Just kidding!!  But would that help fix it?  Take them off as being mods, see if they can access it, then reinstate them.  Or maybe they should just create a second account.  No harm in that, is there?! hehe


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Feb 2008)

lol, thanks for all the helpful advice Mich. 

All kidding aside, it is a problem with group membership in their gallery records, and is tied to being DS. I've come that far down the road at least.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Did you vote while you were in there? (hint hint...the kid in the Navy League uniform is really cute  )



Ha ha.  I already voted (pretty sure he was on my list!).  ;D


----------



## navymich (25 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> lol, thanks for all the helpful advice Mich.



Meh, I try.  8)


And thanks Moe!!


----------

